# Frozen fruit and vegetables recall widened



## jp61 (May 4, 2016)

A recall of frozen vegetables and fruit because of Listeria fears has been widened to cover more than 350 different products sold under 42 different brand names, federal officials say.

http://www.fda.gov/Safety/Recalls/ucm498841.htm


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 4, 2016)

Thanks for the post...I won't pay the premium for organic and don't buy any of those brands...JJ


----------



## b-one (May 4, 2016)

Looks like my stash of pea's are safe as well! Thanks for posting the list!


----------



## sfprankster (May 4, 2016)

Best reason to deal directly with local farms.


----------



## wade (May 5, 2016)

I have never seen the attraction of "organic" food (almost all foods are organic by definition) although I do believe in the minimal use of pesticides etc. To me, the modern "organic" label seems to be mainly a marketing tool for charging more.


----------



## SmokinAl (May 5, 2016)

Thanks for the heads up!

Al


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 5, 2016)

Wade said:


> I have never seen the attraction of "organic" food (almost all foods are organic by definition) although I do believe in the minimal use of pesticides etc. *To me, the modern "organic" label seems to be mainly a marketing tool for charging more.*


Totally agree. A lot depends on the area. Local produce in Central PA is often technically organic, Manure being the fertilizer of choice, no pesticide, but the farmers won't jump through the Gov'ment hoops to get certification. Food in season is 1/4 the price of Cert. Organic...JJ


----------



## jp61 (May 16, 2016)

[h1]47 million pounds of meat and poultry products caught in big veggie recall[/h1]
http://www.foodsafetynews.com/2016/...cts-caught-in-big-veggie-recall/#.VzpHnPkrK00

Amazing!


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 16, 2016)

Nice thing about being a Chef...I don't need to buy any of that stuff! Wife and family wants it, I make it...JJ


----------



## jp61 (May 16, 2016)

I hear you Chef! You're family is fortunate!

In today's rat race world though most households don't fall into that category, at least not on a daily basis.

Why does it seem like all these recalls are a surprise to the food processing companies? Aren't "they" or someone, anyone checking their products before, during and after processing? 

How can 47 million pounds of meat and poultry product go out the door and no one knows it's contaminated with Listeria?


----------



## jp61 (May 16, 2016)

[h1]Problems found at frozen veg plant linked to outbreak[/h1]
http://www.foodsafetynews.com/2016/...n-food-plant-linked-to-outbreak/#.Vzp8CfkrK00


----------

